# Slik 824 CF Tripod Super Sale - Made in Thailand



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

*Slik 824 CF Tripod Super Sale - Made in Thailand*

PRO 824CF
The SLIK PRO 824CF has four leg sections that when fully extended reach a height of about 1.6m but when completely retracted the tripod is less than 480mm in length. It has a weight of just 1.58kgs but is capable of handling 7kgs of properly balanced equipment. So the SLIK PRO 824CF would be usable with the highest number of tripod heads from SLIK and others the tripod has an industry standard 3/8 mount post that is reversible to 1/4-20.

The 800 series carbon fiber tripods all have legs made up of carbon Fiber material that is actually comprised of 8 layers of inter-woven carbon strands that are then bonded together in a sealed, high-pressure furnace producing strong, light weight carbon fiber. The legs also feature A.R.S (Anti-Rotational System) is designed into the leg locks and do not allow the individual legs sections to rotate inside each other. Each leg also has an independent lock that sets in one 3 angles to vary the height and stance of the tripod. The three setting are for maximum height, waist level or low angle photography close to the ground.

The four leg sections are secured and loosened with twist locks. Because the legs are non-rotating, you can unlock all of a leg’s stages at once by twisting the three large rubber grips with one hand. This enables fast setup. 

Height Range (Incl. Max. Column Height) 7.6" - 12.6" - 64.1"
Folded Length (cm) 18.8"
Weight (kg) 3.48 lbs
Load Capacity (kg) 17.98 lbs
Material Carbon Fiber
Leg Lock Type Twist
Foot Type Rubber
Leg Sections 4
Independent Leg Spread Yes

*Slik Pro 824CF Tripod reduced from $319.95 to only $149.99

Slik Pro 824CF Carbon Fiber Tripod + Slik SVH-501 Video Head reduced from $449.90 to only $199.99

Also, many very discounted Spotting Scopes kitted with this Slik CF 824 Tripod*

Please take a look at * Our May Newsletter

Check out our new Just Arrived Section, New Daily Flash Sale as well as our Latest Flyer *

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1  *If you would like to be featured on our Instagram and Facebook account, please tag us in your photos and videos (@gr8fuldoug1) --*

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

